# Intel I7, dell, wentylator.

## eshlox

Witam.

Ktoś może posiada i7? Della? Coś podobnego? Problem taki, że cały czas wentylator chodzi jakby procesor był obciążony w dużym stopniu  :Wink:  Próbowałem już wyszukać jakieś sensory od tego w kernelu zaznaczając już nawet wszystkie jako moduły.. lm-sensors pokazuje tylko temperaturę. Cpufrequtils ustawione na --governor ondemand. Jakieś pomysły odnośnie ustawień kernela? modułów? Poratujcie pomysłami bo już dziś mam dość zagłuszania szumu muzyką  :Wink: 

```

eshlox ~ # sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +64.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)

temp2:        +64.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +63.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 0:         +60.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:         +62.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:         +57.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:         +58.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

```

```

eshlox ~ # sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 5984 (2011-07-10 21:22:53 +0200)

# System: Dell Inc. Dell System Inspiron N7110 (laptop)

# Board: Dell Inc. 09G8VY

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): yes

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): yes

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0x8518

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): yes

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): yes

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel Cougar Point (PCH)

Next adapter: i915 gmbus disabled (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus ssc (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):yes

Next adapter: i915 GPIOB (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: i915 gmbus vga (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: i915 GPIOA (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: i915 gmbus panel (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: i915 GPIOC (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpc (i2c-7)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: i915 GPIOD (i2c-8)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpb (i2c-9)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: i915 GPIOE (i2c-10)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: i915 gmbus reserved (i2c-11)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpd (i2c-12)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: i915 GPIOF (i2c-13)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue:   

Driver `coretemp':

  * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): yes

Done.

You should now start the lm_sensors service to load the required

kernel modules.

```

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja na vostro 3500 uzywam 'dellfand'. Masz go w overlayu 'foo-overlay', po instalacji zedytuj /etc/conf.d/dellfand.

----------

## eshlox

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ja na vostro 3500 uzywam 'dellfand'. Masz go w overlayu 'foo-overlay', po instalacji zedytuj /etc/conf.d/dellfand.

 

U mnie na Inspiron N7110 niezależnie od ustawień system przestaje odpowiadać ;-S

----------

## magnum_pl

Aktualnie nie mam już della ale kiedyś było coś takiego jak i8k do sterowania wentylatorami.

----------

## SlashBeast

Troche odkopuje ale sprawdz czy cos sie zmieni jak dodasz do parametrow kernela

```
acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
```

U mnie zarowno na Dellu Vostro po tym zaczela dzialac kontrola podswietlania bez uzywania modulu nvidiabl (+ Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" do configa xorga), wiatrak wydaje sie zachowywac okey nawet bez dellfand (ale to musze dluzej potestowac) jaki i na eeepc po tym dziala SuperHybridEngine.

----------

